# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  Zbogom Nora - hrabra naša lavice <3

## Shadow2

Evo nam je dan poceo sa placem :Sad: (
molim vas koliko mozete uplatite maloj Nori....svaka minuta je bitna za spas zivota lipe srecice,a to mi bar ovdje znamo koliko znaci....

Stvar je stvarno hitna....drzimo joj fige!

http://m.dalmacijanews.com/article/?...ticle-id=46843

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/majka...-clanak-505251

tu je novi broj računa

----------


## jurisnik

Evo da malo podignemo temu.

----------


## Vrci

Ja sam već jutros uplatila, jako me potreslo. Još kad sam gledala slikice na fejsu...

Nadam se da će njoj,kao i maloj Stephanie, Amerika donijeti zdravlje

----------


## Bodulica

možete pomoći i pozivom na broj 060 800 558

Nora u  :Heart:

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Kakvo je to lijecenje i zasto HZZO to ne plati, nije mi jasno? U svakom slucaju djevojcica je predivna, mis mali   :Sad:  ne mogu ni pojmiti sto prolaze ti roditelji  :Sad: (( 
nadam se da ce ozdraviti i da ce se skupiti dovoljno novca da stigne na vrijeme ~~~~~~~

----------


## barbi26

Također možete nazvati *060 800 558*

----------


## daddycool

Hop

----------


## lidać2

operater toga broja se odreko svog djela tako da sve ide Norici....
 :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap: ...

* 060 800 558*

----------


## mašnica

U jednom danu prikupljeno je milijun kuna! Super!

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Za Noru ~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~

----------


## puntica

> operater toga broja se odreko svog djela tako da sve ide Norici....


osim pdv-a, koji ide državi, jel da? ili su se i oni odrekli?

----------


## sirius

> Kakvo je to lijecenje i zasto HZZO to ne plati, nije mi jasno? U svakom slucaju djevojcica je predivna, mis mali   ne mogu ni pojmiti sto prolaze ti roditelji (( 
> nadam se da ce ozdraviti i da ce se skupiti dovoljno novca da stigne na vrijeme ~~~~~~~


Eksperimentalno . Nažalost , niti jedno osiguranje u svijetu ne pokriva takvu vrstu liječenja.

----------


## sirius

> osim pdv-a, koji ide državi, jel da? ili su se i oni odrekli?


 sigurno nisu. Postupak od odricanja PDV-a na humanitarne brojeve je tako slozen da nema šanse da se to obavi .

----------


## klaudija

Ostojić je rekao uputiti prijedlog vladi da se odreknu pdv-a ako sam dobro razumjela

----------


## BuBA

Objavili su na Fb stranici Vlade RH da će HZZO podmiriti troškove liječenja!

Sent from my WT19i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## puntica

> Objavili su na Fb stranici Vlade RH da će HZZO podmiriti troškove liječenja!


ma kada, gdje?
objavili su ovo


> Iz  HZZO-a javljaju kako će u najkraćem mogućem roku odobriti sve troškove  nastavka liječenja Nore Šitum u inozemstvu čim dobiju zahtjev  referentnog centra ili liječničkog povjerenstva bolnice u kojoj se Nora  liječi.
> 
> Učinit ću sve da pomognem maloj Nori. Stoga, očekujem da HZZO do utorka izda rješenje o daljnjem dijagnostičkom postupku.


što zapravo ne znači ništa  :Sad:

----------


## sirius

> ma kada, gdje?
> objavili su ovo
> što zapravo ne znači ništa


Znaci da liječnici sa rebra trebaju napisati preporuku za zahtjev, sto nije neka kompliciranim procedura. Ali ako ju napisu i zahtjev prođe u HZZO mislim da će to biti jedna od iznimno rijetkih situacija kad osiguranje pokriva eksperimentalni i još neodbreni lijek ( koliko sam ja shvatila). Ali mogli bi npr. pokriti troškove bolnice i puta sto bi bila velika stavka.

----------


## BuBA

A što znači to onda? ne kužim to baš  :Unsure:

----------


## BuBA

> Znaci da liječnici sa rebra trebaju napisati preporuku za zahtjev, sto nije neka kompliciranim procedura. Ali ako ju napisu i zahtjev prođe u HZZO mislim da će to biti jedna od iznimno rijetkih situacija kad osiguranje pokriva eksperimentalni i još neodbreni lijek ( koliko sam ja shvatila). Ali mogli bi npr. pokriti troškove bolnice i puta sto bi bila velika stavka.


Sad kužim  :Grin:

----------


## iva_luca

podižem

----------


## ekoi

Kužim da je velika cifra u pitanju kada se sve skupa zbroji, troškovi putovanja, smještaja, lijekovi, troškovi bolnice...al 3,3 milijuna kuna? Pa kaj će operacija biti na Jupiteru? Zašto to tolko brutalno mora koštati?

----------


## sirius

> Kužim da je velika cifra u pitanju kada se sve skupa zbroji, troškovi putovanja, smještaja, lijekovi, troškovi bolnice...al 3,3 milijuna kuna? Pa kaj će operacija biti na Jupiteru? Zašto to tolko brutalno mora koštati?


Bolnice u inozemstvu su skupe. Znam da je jedan dan na intenzivnvne u bolnici u inozemstvu u kojoj se liječila moja kćer 1400 eura. Samo jedan dan , bez lijekova.  U AMerici je sigurno i skuplje.

----------


## zasad skulirana

posto je to eksperimentalna metoda lijecenja,po meni bi farmaceutska kompanija koja dobija pokusnog kunica bi trebala sufinancirati odnosno odraditi lijecenje o svom trosku!!!! :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Ivon

a kad je zdravlje u pitanju teško je gledat na novce.....sve samo da Nora ozdravi  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> posto je to eksperimentalna metoda lijecenja,po meni bi farmaceutska kompanija koja dobija pokusnog kunica bi trebala sufinancirati odnosno odraditi lijecenje o svom trosku!!!!


pa farmaceutska kompanija vjerojatno sufinancira, odn. financira
za amerikance
koji imaju američko zdravstveno osiguranje
ovdje treba financirati put, uz medicinsku pratnju, bolničke dane djeteta, kojih će biti jako puno, dio i na intenzivnoj koja puno košta, gore je sirius napisala iznos
pa smještaj roditelja...
to košta
ali to sad nije ni važno zašto je toliko
nema vremena za raspravlljati o tome
iznos je toliki i gotovo
i treba ga skupiti za još 4 dana

----------


## zizi

Ovo je s index.hr:
"...u ime obitelji i prijatelja malene Nore s pojašnjenjem javila Mateja Vresk koja je napisala da su u ovaj iznos uključeni samo troškovi liječenja Nore, što znači boravak od tri do šest mjeseci. "Najveći troškovi su u prvih mjesec dana kada se rade pretrage, vade stanice i sve potrebno. U taj iznos uključen je svaki njen idući boravak koji se predviđa u iduće dvije godine svaka tri mjeseca. Iznos je to kad su oduzeli 20 posto, toliko su dali popust. Tu nisu povratne avionske karte, tu nema smještaja za roditelje, ali evo, počeli smo i to rješavati, no to je na ovu sumu najmanji problem", napisala je."Znam da nažalost postoje oni koji će vjerovati da se u ovakvoj situaciji može zaraditi na djetetu, ali vjerujte mi, ne može se... Troškovi su ogromni. U svijetu je do sada ovom metodom liječeno 11 ljudi, od toga dvoje djece. Svi su još živi i hvala Bogu dobro. Ovim načinom liječi se isključivo akutna limfoblastična leukemija tipa B kojeg ima Nora. Za nju ne postoji mogućnost transplatacije. Ovo je za nju život", napisala je Vresk."

Mislim da je od svega napisanog, najvažnije ovo što sam podebljala.

Nora u  :Heart: !   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## XENA

Zvali smo humanitarni telefon, i objavili priču na FB stranici, puno je ljudi dobrog srca ,vjerujem da će se uspjet skupit potreban novac

----------


## sirius

> a kad je zdravlje u pitanju teško je gledat na novce.....sve samo da Nora ozdravi


Ovo prerasta priču "samo da Nora ozdravi". Kad posvrgnes dijete eksperimentalnom načinu liječenja da bi mu pružio šansu za život, pomices granice medicine. I svaki put kad se ide u jedan takav pokušaj , on je i za tisuće druge djece koja boluje ili će bolovati od iste bolesti. Da, ovo je za Noru , ali i za mnoge koji imaju isti put.

----------


## leonisa

> *U svijetu je do sada ovom metodom liječeno 11 ljudi, od toga dvoje djece. Svi su još živi*


zar je onda bitna cifra?
bitno je samo da se skupi.

----------


## Ginger

je li ok i onaj prvi broj računa?
ja sam uplatila na taj

po meni je bolje direkt uplatiti 5 kn na račun, nego zvati broj
bolje da njoj ide cijeli iznos

i puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ekoi

> zar je onda bitna cifra?
> bitno je samo da se skupi.


Djetetov život nema cijenu, postavljam jedino pitanje teške, ponekad i nemoguće dostupnosti spomenutoj metodi lječenja, o kojoj život ovisi mnogima.

----------


## zika

> je li ok i onaj prvi broj računa?
> ja sam uplatila na taj
> 
> po meni je bolje direkt uplatiti 5 kn na račun, nego zvati broj
> bolje da njoj ide cijeli iznos
> 
> i puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


broj je dobar, a kao poziv na broj (bez kojeg nije moguća uplata internet bankarstvom) ide OIB udruge koji je također naveden. Meni je tako prošla transakcija.

----------


## lidać2

> osim pdv-a, koji ide državi, jel da? ili su se i oni odrekli?


jucer kada su objavili da ce se operater odreknut svog djela poziv vise nije iznosio 4.97kn (za mob)kao sto je prvo pisalo sada iznosi 5.05kn ...nebi se cudila da tih 8 lipa stavljaju ipak sebi u dzep...   :Sad:

----------


## puntica

od maloprije imamo i banner u zadnjem postu za Noru  :Heart: 
Neka ga vidi što više ljudi

i Roda nosi Noru u  :Heart:

----------


## rafi&gabi

jel nije cijena poziva 3,75kn.Ja jucer zvala cijelo vecer.
Pa nisam valjda krivo zvala.Meni kazu da je cijena takva.

----------


## ivana zg

Znam da je gradonačelnik Bandić rekao da ć grad Zagrebe uplatiti razliku koja će falit do tih 3,3 milijuna kuna.

Ja sam zvala na broj...pisala Oprah i Bily Gatesu.. na facebooku, Twiteru e-mailom stavila na grupu Kolajna ljubavi

idem sada provjeriti taj žiro račun je li je isti

----------


## ivana zg

> _SVE DONACIJE IZ HRVATSKE I INOZEMSTVA DONIRAJTE NA RAČUN UDRUGE "HRABRO DIJETE" (NORA JE ČLANICA TE UDRUGE) UZ NAPOMENU KADA SE UPLAĆUJE : ZA NORU! UDRUGA HRABRO DIJETE OIB 58243364080 Žiro račun Zagrebačka banka 2360000-1102209843 Za uplate iz inozemstva IBAN: HR0423600001102209843 SWIFT CODE: ZABAHR2X_


 ovaj je iz večernjaka

a ovaj ja imam?  tu je račun njezine majke 


> Sve donacije iz Hrvatske i inozemstva donirajte na račun Udruge 'Hrabro dijete' (Nora je članica Udruge) s napomenom Za Noru 
> Udruga Hrabro dijete 
> OIB 58243364080
> Žiro račun Zagrebačka banka
> 2360000-1102209843
> Za uplate iz inozemstva IBAN: HR0423600001102209843
> SWIFT CODE: ZABAHR2X
> Naš žiro račun je: PRIVREDNA BANKA ZAGREB 2340009-3110426252 (vlasnik računa Đana Atanasovska, majka) Poziv na broj 00 25052007 Nora Fora – Strašni lav





> Milan Bandić
> Potaknut informacijama o teškoj bolesti i hrabroj borbi male Nore Šitum koja se trenutačno nalazi na liječenju u Klinici Fran Mihaljević u Zagrebu, kao i nastojanjem njenih najbližih i udruge Hrabro dijete koji pokušavaju namaknuti sredstva za liječenje u Sjedinjenim Američkim Državama, gradonačelnik Grada Zagreba Milan Bandić najavio je da će, ukoliko se ne uspije skupiti potrebna suma, odnosno, ukoliko resorno ministarstvo i HZZO ne pokriju u potpunosti troškove liječenja u SAD-u, a po preporuci hrvatskih stručnjaka, Grad Zagreb namiriti razliku do potrebnog iznosa. 
> S obzirom na hitnost situacije o svemu će, tijekom sutrašnjeg dana, najprije razgovarati s majkom male Nore!

----------


## ivana zg

ako imate Twitter možete ovo tvitati;"Help Little Nora!"

TAGS: #norafora #fightagainstcancer #croatia !

----------


## lidać2

> jel nije cijena poziva 3,75kn.Ja jucer zvala cijelo vecer.
> Pa nisam valjda krivo zvala.Meni kazu da je cijena takva.


je za fiksne je sada 3.75kn a bilo je 3.69kn...za mob je 5.05kn...

----------


## rafi&gabi

Cujem da je skupljeno 3 milijuna!!!!!!!
 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: :

----------


## leonisa

> od maloprije imamo i banner u zadnjem postu za Noru 
> Neka ga vidi što više ljudi
> 
> i Roda nosi Noru u


krenula sam ti lajkat post...

<3 rodi

----------


## isvetica

http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/n...ca/660766.aspx  Uspijeli smo pomoći Nori, ovim klincima trebaju i manji iznosi  :Heart:

----------


## martinaP

Čitam sad pismo Norinog tate, i gledam sliku... pa ja znam tog čovjeka... Nora  :Heart:

----------


## Bodulica

Ipak nije dovoljno skupljeno. Amerikanci podigli cijenu http://danas.net.hr/hrvatska/sok-iz-...-milijuna-kuna  :Sad: 

Idemo zvati dalje  :Heart:

----------


## puntica

mene je ovo danas rasplakalo kako odavno ništa nije  :Crying or Very sad: 
http://www.zagrebancija.com/hr-aktua...te-nori_321162

skupili su se milijuni za Noru, možemoo li skupiti 200 000kn i za Enu? ja sam sigurna da možemo!

----------


## *meri*

> mene je ovo danas rasplakalo kako odavno ništa nije 
> http://www.zagrebancija.com/hr-aktua...te-nori_321162
> 
> skupili su se milijuni za Noru, možemoo li skupiti 200 000kn i za Enu? ja sam sigurna da možemo!


jesu objavljeni negdje podatci za uplatu?

----------


## puntica

* 	Žiro-račun: Biserka Šarac ( Enina majka)
  	BROJ ŽIRO-RAČUNA: PBZ 2340009-83212923106
  	POZIV NA BROJ: 02, 1000000013
  	ZA UPLATE IZ INOZEMSTVA: iban hr 04 2340 0093 2129 2310 6, swift pbzghr2x

*

----------


## *meri*

vjerovatno 1000000013 u broju racuna, a u pozivu na broj broj tekuceg 83212923106?

----------


## Snekica

Uplatila sam koliko sam mogla, nije nešto ali mic po mic... Nadam se da će se skupiti i puno više nego što je potrebno malenoj Nori pa će ostati i za Enu i za još neko dijete! Kad bi svi uplaćivali barem svakih par mjeseci po 20kn ne bi se trebala voditi ovakva bitka za novac. Znam da nekad nemamo ni za kruh (hrvatska stvarnost, nažalost) ali kad bi se jedan dan u mjesecu odrekli cigare ili kave...

Nora I Ena i svi ostali mališani  :Heart:

----------


## pipi1

Ja sam našla na netu drugi broj za Enu,

evo link

http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/e...ot/660984.aspx

----------


## baka

Ja se na žalost slažem sa ovim komentarom. Ipak korist od ovih pojedinačnih uspješnih akcija sakupljanja i doniranja sredstava za liječenje, uspio je senzibilizirati i pokrenuti institucije da preuzmu incijativu, po kojoj bi svi oboljeli imali podjednake šanse za izlječenja.

----------


## sirius

> Ja se na žalost slažem sa ovim komentarom. Ipak korist od ovih pojedinačnih uspješnih akcija sakupljanja i doniranja sredstava za liječenje, uspio je senzibilizirati i pokrenuti institucije da preuzmu incijativu, po kojoj bi svi oboljeli imali podjednake šanse za izlječenja.


Ja se ne bih složila. Daleko su uvjeti naših bolnica od idealnog , to je istina , pogotovo ako ih usporedujemo sa inozemnim klinikama. Ali ja osobno znam vise desetaka djece koji su bez ikakvih veza , projekcija i mita poslana na liječenje u inozemstvo jer se u Hrvatskoj nisu obavljani zahvati koji su njima bili potrebni, na račun HZZO-a. Siromašne , bogate , sa poduzetnim i manje poduzetnim roditeljima...ono sto ih je povezivalo bila je dijagnoza . U novinama pišu samo bombasticni naslovi, ali mnoga djeca odlaze gotovo svaki dan u inozemstvo , tiho bez medija i pompe. Moja kćer je bila među njima . Tri puta.

----------


## sirius

I,da, bila bih najsretnija kada javnost o uvjetima u našim bolnica bila tako senzibilizirana, i spremna sudjelovati ako treba. 
A još bi sretniji bila kada bi oni koji odlučuju bili spremni saslusati i shvatiti kakav mi problem imamo u našim dječjim bolnicama ( ne samo na onkoloskim odjelima). Nažalost , tako često imam dojam da nikome nije stalo.

----------


## puntica

> I,da, bila bih najsretnija kada javnost o uvjetima u našim bolnica bila tako senzibilizirana, i spremna sudjelovati ako treba. 
> A još bi sretniji bila kada bi oni koji odlučuju bili spremni saslusati i shvatiti kakav mi problem imamo u našim dječjim bolnicama ( ne samo na onkoloskim odjelima). Nažalost , tako često imam dojam da nikome nije stalo.


istina!

e, a zašto Ena ne može van na liječenje? tj. zašto joj hzzo ne plati troškove?

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater

----------


## sirius

> istina!
> 
> e, a zašto Ena ne može van na liječenje? tj. zašto joj hzzo ne plati troškove?
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater


To se i ja pitam. Tim od ( mislim) tri liječnika treba napisati preporuku za liječenje vani, tj. da terapiju/dijagnostiku/zahvat nije moguce napraviti u Hrvatskoj , i tada HZZO najčešće odluci pozitivno za pacijenta ( mislim da rijesavaju pozitivno oko 80% zahtjeva). E, sad, gdje je kod nje zapelo, ne znam.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ima još takvih slučajeva kojem HZZO nije pomogao evo baš u Novom listu
http://www.novilist.hr/Vijesti/Rijek...iju-u-Austriji

----------


## sirius

> Ima još takvih slučajeva kojem HZZO nije pomogao evo baš u Novom listu
> http://www.novilist.hr/Vijesti/Rijek...iju-u-Austriji


Tu se ne radi o HZZO- u nego o našim ortopedima koji nisu napisali preporuku za liječenje vani. Ako roditelji idu sami dogovarati  zahvate i preglede, bez preporuke naših specijaliste tada HZZO nema ništa sa tim. Druga je stvar sto specijalisti mogu i trebaju napraviti u slučaju rijetkih oboljenja , ponekad je jeftinije i u interesu pacijenta poslati ga odmah u centar gdje se ima vise iskustva.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Znam još jedan takav slučaj od moje prijateljica mala, trebala je dobiti odobrenje od 3 doktora da oni to ne mogu obaviti u Hrvatskoj i nije dobila to odobrenje, išla je kod istog tog dr. u Austriju o svom trošku samo operacija dođe 30 000E

----------


## martinaP

> Ja se ne bih složila. Daleko su uvjeti naših bolnica od idealnog , to je istina , pogotovo ako ih usporedujemo sa inozemnim klinikama. Ali ja osobno znam vise desetaka djece koji su bez ikakvih veza , projekcija i mita poslana na liječenje u inozemstvo jer se u Hrvatskoj nisu obavljani zahvati koji su njima bili potrebni, na račun HZZO-a. Siromašne , bogate , sa poduzetnim i manje poduzetnim roditeljima...ono sto ih je povezivalo bila je dijagnoza . U novinama pišu samo bombasticni naslovi, ali mnoga djeca odlaze gotovo svaki dan u inozemstvo , tiho bez medija i pompe. Moja kćer je bila među njima . Tri puta.


x


Ljudi toga nisu svjesni dok se sami ili netko njima blizak ne nađe u sličoj situaciji.

----------


## Ivon

Draga naša Norice neka te čuvaju anđeli! Zauvijek ćeš ostati u našim srcima!

----------


## mamasch

Strašno!!!
U suzama sam.
Na radnom mjestu, pokušavam pisat ponude i mailove, ali ne ide.

Neka te čuvaju anđeli, ljepotice hrabra!!!

 :Heart:

----------


## Kosjenka

Počivaj u miru mali anđele... :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Dragonfly

Počivala u miru malena...
Iskrena sućut obitelji i prijateljima
 :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Smokvica.

:Crying or Very sad:  ..ne mogu vjerovat..

----------


## Bodulica

:Crying or Very sad:

----------


## laumi

Nora, srećice malena  :Heart:  :Crying or Very sad: 
Iskrena sućut svima koji su je znali i voljeli!

----------


## lasta

:Crying or Very sad:

----------


## S2000

:Sad:

----------


## Rebbeca

Norice, počivaj u miru, i neka te anđeli čuvaju :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## kavofob

pretužno  :Sad:

----------


## marta

:Sad:

----------


## Bubica

:Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## BuBA

Počivaj u miru anđele! :Sad: 

Sent from my WT19i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Smajlich

Ne daj Bože nikome takve boli! Čuvali te anđeli, hrabra, malena lavice... :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Chiara76

:Sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## žužy

Strašno...a tolko je toga prošla do sad... :Heart: 
moja sučut roditeljima

----------


## Bubimitka81

Zbogom Nora  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Charlie

Sunce malo  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## spajalica

:Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Blekonja

:Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad: 
zbogom hrabrice, a roditeljima iskrena sućut  :Sad:

----------


## mamasch

:Sad: 
Suosjećam sa obitelji, sa svima koji su poznavali hrabru lavicu.

----------


## mamaineven

Iskrena sućut obitelji! :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## jurisnik

:Crying or Very sad:

----------


## kiara79

:Crying or Very sad:

----------


## oka

:Heart:  počivala u miru mali anđele :Heart: 

Iskrena sućut obitelji  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Freja

Nora u  :Heart: .

----------


## matahari

Pocivala u miru malena...
Iskrena sucut obitelji.

----------


## Deaedi

:Crying or Very sad:

----------


## bodo

Maleni anđele toliko si srca ujedinila u želji da ti pomognemo.........
Počivaj u miru dušo  :Heart:

----------


## Sanja :)

:Heart:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## nevena

Iskrena sućut obitelji
Nora počivaj u miru

----------


## Majuška

o mišica.....

----------


## pikula

Moja sućut roditeljima, pokoj joj duši

----------


## bubekica

iskrena sucut obitelji...
zbogom hrabri lave...

----------


## ninik

:Sad:

----------


## Majty

Najiskrenija sućut obitelji,
Nora počivala u miru Božjem  :Sad:  <3

----------


## anabeg

Počivala u miru lipi anđele :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Mimah

:Sad:

----------


## adal

:Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## anabela1

Sunce malo, počivaj u miru  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## zeljana02

anđele mali pocivaj u miru... :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad: 

obitelji iskrena sucut  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## superx

:Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad: ,koja tuga!

----------


## ana.m

:Sad:

----------


## bebeto

Hrabra djevojčice otišla si u bolji svijet, neka dragi Bog da snage tvojim roditeljima, nikada te nećemo zaboravit  !!!

----------


## postoji nada

Andele nas ,uvjek ces biti u nasim srcima ,suze se nesmanjuju ,samo povecavaju ,prate te do vjecnog kraljevstva andele gdje te ceka novi,zdraviji i bez bola zivot 
 :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart: 
    N        O        R        A

----------


## Sonja29

Zbogom andjele hrabri  :Sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## tina29

zbogom hrabri lave,počivaj u miru,
iskrena sučut roditeljima  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Peterlin

Tužno...
Sućut obitelji... Stvarno su sve poduzeli što se moglo, i više...

----------


## tetadoktor

:Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## kajsa

:Crying or Very sad:  RIP

----------


## Teica

Tako mi je žao...slatkica mala  :Heart: 

Nemam riječi za roditelje...a Bog zna kako bih ih željela utješiti!

----------


## uporna

:Crying or Very sad:

----------


## cikla

Zbogom Nora. Počivaj u miru.

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

draga nora, svi smo se nadali da su čuda moguća :Crying or Very sad: 

mirno spavaj, hrabri anđele, 
i pošalji snage svojim roditeljima

----------


## Inda_os

Počivala u miru hrabrice mala!

----------


## kivano

...zasjala si kao najsjajnija zvijezda svima nama u trenu kad tvoj život već polako gasio,koja tužna ironija...
Hvala ti što si me podsjetila koje su prave vrijednosti u životu...hrabri lave...počivaj u miru :Heart:

----------


## Ibili

Strasno zalosno.... :Crying or Very sad: 

Mali andjele sretan ti put u kraljevstvo nebesko... :Heart:

----------


## Forka

:Heart:

----------


## Optimist

:Crying or Very sad:  :Heart:

----------


## mary lu

prestrašno... počivaj u miru  :Sad:

----------


## karla 1980

Zbogom predivna djevojčice.. preteško je zamisliti a tek proživjeti ovoliku tugu.. obitelji iskrena sućut..

----------


## pipi-lipi

Jako tužno
:'(

----------


## rahela

iskrena sućut cijeloj obitelji  :Sad:

----------


## ježić

:Crying or Very sad: 
Spavaj mirno hrabri mali laviću  :Heart: 
Iskrena sućut obitelji

----------


## nahla

sretan ti put na neko bolje mjesto, mišu mali...i čuvaj mamu i tatu  :Crying or Very sad:  :Saint:

----------


## Adrijana

:Crying or Very sad:  :Heart:

----------


## pirica

:Crying or Very sad:  :Heart:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Joss

:Crying or Very sad:  zbogom ljepotice...

----------


## Elly

Jako, jako mi je zao. 
Iskrena sucut.  :Sad:

----------


## hibiskus

posljednji pozdrav hrabroj djevojcici  :Heart:

----------


## apricot

:Heart:

----------


## winnerica

:Sad:   Zbogom Nora, zauvijek si u  :Heart:  svih nas!!! Iskrena sućut roditeljima...  :Sad:

----------


## flopica

spavaj anđele hrabri koji si dirnuo sva srca 
neka ti je laka zemlja  :Heart:

----------


## mala-vila

"Ovo će nas sve skupa rastrijezniti da materijalna stvar ne znači ništa", kaže Norin djed

----------


## Jesen u meni

strašno me ovo dirnulo. iskrena sućut obitelji - dali ste sve od sebe.

----------


## zutaminuta

Što je to sa Hrabro dijete? Zašto su se okomili na roditelje Nore?
http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/p...m/1000621.aspx

----------


## sirius

> Što je to sa Hrabro dijete? Zašto su se okomili na roditelje Nore?
> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/p...m/1000621.aspx


Pa zato jer su ih roditelji prozvali nakon smrti djeteta sa pitanjem na sto je potrosen novac koji je skupljen namjenski za Norino lijecenje, a nije potrosen.

----------


## Vrci

I zato sto im ne daju ostatak para. S kojima je Norina mama rekla da bi sredili mjesto (stan il sto vec) gdje bi mogla odsjesti djeca koja se lijece od malignih bolesti

Citam da se ljudi bune da bi Norini potrosili pare bezveze, nenamjenski. Pa si mislim,a sto li udruga s njima radi? Mah..

----------


## Angie75

Mene ovo strašno ljuti! Ta udruga mi ne ulijeva nimalo povjerenja  :Undecided:

----------


## Inesz

Rak je velik problem, ne samo odraslih ljudi u Hrvatskoj, već i djece i mladih.

Preteška je činjenica da u Hrvatskoj svaka godine od malignih bolesti oboli oko 150-200 djece i mladih od 0 do 19 godina.

Toliko boli da jedva i mogu to napisati - ne izliječe se sva djeca, ne uspiju u bobi za život. Umiru tiho, možda i da nisu dobili sve prilike za izlječenje ili produljenje života.

Hrvatska je po pojavnosti i smrtnosti od raka visoko, među vodećom zemljama u Europi. 

Zaostajemo za razvijenim svijetom u novim načinima liječenja i novim lijekovima. Zdravstveni standardi liječenja odraslih i djece, ne samo od malignih već i drugih teških bolesti i stanja, postaju sve skromniji i nedostupniji većini građana.

Nedavno su građani, naši ljudi velika srca, u humanitarnoj akciji skupili više od milijun kuna za liječenje 5-godišnje djevojčice oboljelje od neuroblastoma. Bilo je prekasno, na Božić je djevojčica umrla. :Crying or Very sad:  

 :Heart: Malena počivaj u miru. Najiskrenija i najdulja sućut obitelji.  :Heart: 

Rak je težak, rak uzima živote, inovativne tehnologije, lijekovi i općenito standardi liječenja za sve nas sve su nedostupniji i skromniji. 

Čuvajmo se, pazimo na sebe i svoje.

----------

